# 94 secondary clutch GRRRRRRRRRR



## leserz (Dec 26, 2009)

i need to replace the electric starter on my 94 polaris 300 2x4. i need to remove both clutches. i bought a puller for the drive clutch all most worthless 1" to long cant cet it threaded on the clutch . well needed to inprovise got it off now. whats the secret to remove the rear secondary clutch ? i have asked around been told it will pull right off WRONG what gives ? need a puller for the rear also ? hate to buy another tool i hope i will never use again. the thread size for the rear puller 1" fine thread ? sure hope ome one has some good news for me.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

if its the same as my 99 scrambler, once you take the center bolt out, think its a 9/16, its just a splined shaft on the trans. should slide right off. might take some assistance with a hammet to get it moving. i just used a dead blow and it jarred it loose enough to pull by hand.


----------



## leserz (Dec 26, 2009)

tried that a few times. haven't used brute force on it yet . my manual says slips right off nope. the inside of the clutch is threaded looks like it might be 1" fine thread like the front that's 3/4" fine. im in the boon docks. hardware in town dont have any thing in fine thread over 1/2" may check out a goood old time auto parts store.


----------

